
Find the Helium - danso
https://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?storyId=751845378
======
avmich
> You cannot send a rocket to space without helium. > You need helium to
> launch a rocket - like, to push an astronaut into space.

Not quite correct. Helium is usually used for pressurizing tanks of rockets,
but it's not a mandatory gas for this. Korolev's first satellite rocket used
nitrogen for pressurization of tanks. Saturn-V upper stage used the components
itself for pressurization.

